# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Suofeite Hotel (3 sao) - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*Địa chỉ :* 
NO.599 North Chouzhou Road, Yiwu


*Địa điểm :*
Thông tin chi tiết về địa điểm của Yiwu Suofeite Hotel và khoảng cách từ khách sạn này đến các địa điểm quan trọng: Khoảng cách từ khách sạn Yiwu Suofeite Hotel đến các khu quan trọng: Cách sân bay 20.00 km, Cách ga 20 km.


*Dịch vụ khách sạn :*
Khách sạn Yiwu Suofeite Hotel được trang bị đầy đủ và cung cấp những dịch vụ, tiện nghi sau: Khách sạn được biệt chú trọng chăm sóc khách hàng với các dịch vụ phong phú và đặc biệt, Khách sạn Yiwu Suofeite Hotel bao gồm một trung tâm thương mại và tất cả dịch vụ văn phòng, Khách sạn Yiwu Suofeite Hotel quan tâm và nhiều dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe và thư giãn, Khu thư giãn cung cấp dịch vụ xông hơi và chăm sóc sức khỏe, Đến với khách sạn Yiwu Suofeite Hotel, khách hàng được hưởng nhiều tiện nghi và dịch vụ giải trí , Trong khách sạnYiwu Suofeite Hotel quý khách có cơ sở hạ tầng lý tưởng và đầy đủ để luyện tập nhiều môn thể thao, Có nhiều nhà hàng với các món ăn Trung Quốc và quốc tế tại khách sạn Yiwu Suofeite Hotel, Khách sạn Yiwu Suofeite Hotel có 1 nhà hàng, Khách sạn Yiwu Suofeite Hotel có nhiều nhà hàng với Ẩm thực Trung Quốc, Ẩm thực quốc tế.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

